
Non-Traditional Ways to Wake Up Amazon Echo: Black Site - jorgeleo
I was watching &quot;Person of interest (S3:E6)&quot; and at one point the dialog says &quot;Black Site&quot; and that wake-up Alexa.  I tried me saying it and it worked. Does it works for you? Have you found other keywords?
======
PaulHoule
Works for me.

